
These Guys finished a record Cannonball Run from NYC to LA averaging 103 MPH - nikolasavic
https://www.washingtonpost.com/sports/2019/12/06/these-guys-finished-record-cannonball-run-new-york-la-averaging-mph-heres-how/
======
celias
Stuff You Should Know did a podcast about the Cannonball Run in 2009
[https://www.stuffyoushouldknow.com/podcasts/cannon-ball-
run-...](https://www.stuffyoushouldknow.com/podcasts/cannon-ball-run-reel.htm)

